# filtration for 125G



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Planning to go FOWLR setup for my 125G setup ,

my stand was a DIY , it cannot fit a sump underneath , rather not go with sump if i have to put it somewhere where it could be seen .

can i go with HOB filters (AC110) ? or should i use canisters ? 

any and all help is aprecciated !

thanks in advance !


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Filters such as the AC 110 would work. Mine provides a lot of water movement with my Koralia pumps. It is easy to clean too (the ceramic rings that come with the filter, don't use them since they are more trouble than they are worth). I'd avoid cannisters unless your up to the task of disassembling it every week for cleaning. 

Although to be honest I would definitely try to get a HOB skimmer if you are not able to use a sump. A HOB skimmer and a AC 110 filter would be perfect.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I would use reactors such as the Two Little Fishes or the BRS reactors. I am personally using a hang on filter and while it works it doesn't work as good as the reactors and the reactors are easier to maintain.

Reef Water has a dual BRS reactor that would work great for running carbon and gfo in a nice little package.


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

decided to go simple with 2- Marineland H.O.T Magnum Canister Filters , would a skimmer be needed for this setup ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I used them to run carbon an tried with GFO. You will get millions of bubbles in the tank and that is it. I do not know about Fish only tank, but they are not capable to perform skimmers job and you will need to clean them very often

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

which item are your reffering to Greg ? sorry newbie question whats GFO ?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

vs5295 said:


> which item are your reffering to Greg ? sorry newbie question whats GFO ?


https://www.reefwater.net/store/products_detail.php?ProductID=4

I do not familiar with Fish only tank, but fishes produce bio load also.
The main point that despite you saying Fish only, tomorrow you will put corals there. This is why i suggest to make it drilled and with sump.
The sump will hold all filters and skimmer in the future
In case this tank will be in the office it must have nice look and with all these crappy filters on the top it will not

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL , you make a valid point with deciding corals later , but as much as i love the look of the corals i want to avoid it because i dont want to be watching parameters closely , and it could get very costly very quickly , i decided not to get a new tank , but to use the 125G i have now , its currently FW but im going to change it over in a month or two, fish only with live rock , so i can still have some colour in there if the coraline algae picks up nicely on the live rock


----------

